# Sterilizing New plants



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

jone said:


> Hello, looking for ideas on how to sterilize new plants before adding them to the tank..Really would like to eliminate snails,algea,scuds,worms,leeches and anything of the sort..any help would be gretaly appreciated..Thanks


Personally I wouldn't bother. It would be extremely difficult if not impossible to 'sterlize' your tank from all those things. If you keep a clean tank and have healthy growing plants you shouldn't have a problem with any of that.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

A club member of mine uses an alum mixture:


_Alum USP is used to control and kill snails and microscopic bugs, such as water
flies on new live aquarium plants. It can be used as 1 hour dip or 48-72 hours soak.
Short term dip may kill adult snails, but will not kill eggs. Longer soaking is 
recommended for killing snails eggs right after they hatch. Alum USP is 
aluminum compound that is not so harsh on live plants, as cooper sulfate. Usage of 
Alum USP is recommended in a separate container. Below you will find dosages
to prepare working solution volume of 1 gallon. For fewer plants – smaller volume
of solution may be required . For example: to prepare 1 quart of working solution,
All dosages that are used for making of 1 gallon must be divided by 4.


Alum Dip: (up to 1 hour)
The Alum dip is more for killing microscopic bugs. Use at 1 tablespoon per gallon of water. For snails and snail eggs a 2-3 hour soak in stronger solution of 3 tablespoons per gallon of water is a better choice.
Alum Soak:
Use 9-10 teaspoons (3 table spoons) to 1 gallon of water: soaks of 2 to 3 days are needed to kill snails and snail eggs. 

Yes, essentially the same. After the 2 to 3 day soak I do a water change and then hit the plants with a fluke tab, especially if doing this with java moss I intent to use as a breeding medium for tetras, etc._


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

where do I buy this "Alum " ingredient?? harmfull to shrimp??


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

_Alum is aluminum sulfate and Alum USP can be obtained from a compounding pharmacy or grocery stores. (It's usually with the spices, herbs and pickling supplies)._


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

You do not add any treatment to the aquarium. You dip the plants in a solution outside the aquarium. Alum is an agent used in canning fruit and veggies.

You can also use Potassium permangenate, hydrogen peroxide, or even bleach if you are real daring.

Disinfecting plants

I agree with houseofcards. Scuds,flatworms, and other creatures make great fish food and have never been of any concern to me. I still believe there has never been a documented case of a true leech in an aquarium, but others disagree.


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info..I am sure to know this all seperately done prior to adding the plants to the aquarium..I usually do a PP treatment,but wanted more opinions on what other methods are out there...appreciate the help..


----------

